# Normal HBA1C levels ?



## Claire D (Apr 27, 2018)

Hi I’m claire age 50 , I got diagnosed with Diabetes 2 on the 5th Dec 2017 ... since then I have been on 1 Metformin slow release per day ... I’ve just had my first HBA1C taken 2 days ago since been diagnosed ... just phoned gp for my results and was just told it was 48 ... I’m lost as to wether this is good or bad  any information would be greatly appreciated thank you Claire x


----------



## Drummer (Apr 27, 2018)

48 is just in the diabetic range, 42 to 47 is prediabetic and under 42 is normal.
Well done on being so nearly not diabetic - a few less carbs each day and you cold be in normal numbers by your next test - with any luck.


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 27, 2018)

*  Hi Claire
Normal is usually 42 or below
Prediabetes 42 to 47
Diabetes  48 or over

Do you know what your original result was?*


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 27, 2018)

You beat me too it @Drummer


----------



## Claire D (Apr 27, 2018)

Drummer said:


> 48 is just in the diabetic range, 42 to 47 is prediabetic and under 42 is normal.
> Well done on being so nearly not diabetic - a few less carbs each day and you cold be in normal numbers by your next test - with any luck.


Thank you so much for replying .. so does this mean I have done well in 5 months ? I’m totally confused by it all


----------



## Claire D (Apr 27, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> *  Hi Claire
> Normal is usually 42 or below
> Prediabetes 42 to 47
> Diabetes  48 or over
> ...


I’m not sure but think my reading on my diagnosis meant that my blood sugar converted to about 9 or 10 sorry if this doesn’t make sense I’m so confused and haven’t received much help from my gp or nurse so far  x


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 27, 2018)

Claire D said:


> I’m not sure but think my reading on my diagnosis meant that my blood sugar converted to about 9 or 10 sorry if this doesn’t make sense I’m so confused and haven’t received much help from my gp or nurse so far  x


Sadly it is not unusual to find that the diabetic nurse is not very helpful but you are in the right place now to get good advice. I was only diagnosed last year so still have a lot to learn but I do know there are several methods of recording levels and I m sure someone more experienced will be along to give you more advice.


----------



## Claire D (Apr 27, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> Sadly it is not unusual to find that the diabetic nurse is not very helpful but you are in the right place now to get good advice. I was only diagnosed last year so still have a lot to learn but I do know there are several methods of recording levels and I m sure someone more experienced will be along to give you more advice.


Thank you for replying I’m sure we will soon get the hang of it


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 27, 2018)

Claire D said:


> Thank you for replying I’m sure we will soon get the hang of it


Have you been on a DESMOND course Claire? Usually a one day education course which is meant to help you understand your diabetes and point you in the right direction regarding diet


----------



## Claire D (Apr 27, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> Have you been on a DESMOND course Claire? Usually a one day education course which is meant to help you understand your diabetes and point you in the right direction regarding diet


Hello I got offered a place to go on the course but sadly they were when I was at work or my little girl was home from school and because I’m a single mum find it hard to get her minded ... but when I see my D nurse in 3 weeks I will mention it again and try my best to attend  as I know they are very informative x


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 27, 2018)

Finally found this, looks like you are doing well


----------



## Claire D (Apr 27, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> Finally found this, looks like you are doing well


Oh wow thank you so much looks like I’m doing ok  can’t believe it after all the Easter eggs ...... x


----------



## Claire D (Apr 27, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> Finally found this, looks like you are doing well


Do you know what your last HBA1c level was ? X


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 27, 2018)

Hi Clair. This link will help you to convert your HbA1c from mmol/mol to... %age

https://www.hba1cnet.com/hba1c-calculator/
Hope this helps. 
WL


----------



## Ralph-YK (Apr 27, 2018)

Welcome to the forum Claire, from a fellow T2.
Unfortunately it sounds like you have an uninformative GP practice.  Contacted them and ask about an HbA1c from when you where diagnosed.
Since you have been diagnosed T2 you were at least 48 in December.  I'm going with it's good.  Many of us where higher when diagnosed.
There are a couple of different scales, and they all get used which really doesn't help.  There are also different tests, which tell you different things.
An HbA1c of 48 is in the newer numbers.

The HbA1c is an average of your blood glucose levels over the last 8-12 weeks.
There is also the finger prick test (which you can do yourself at home) which tells you what your blood glucose level at that time.  This one is affect by when you last time and what you ate.


----------



## Claire D (Apr 27, 2018)

Ralph-YK said:


> Welcome to the forum Claire, from a fellow T2.
> Unfortunately it sounds like you have an uninformative GP practice.  Contacted them and ask about an HbA1c from when you where diagnosed.
> Since you have been diagnosed T2 you were at least 48 in December.  I'm going with it's good.  Many of us where higher when diagnosed.
> There are a couple of different scales, and they all get used which really doesn't help.  There are also different tests, which tell you different things.
> ...


Thank you so much I will ask what my lady reading was in Dec when I go to the nurse on the 17th May but I admit they haven’t been very helpful .... I got a monitor today I’ve got a kitchen like the chain saw Massacre and still haven’t managed to get a reading ... I just keep getting an error message


----------



## Claire D (Apr 27, 2018)

wirralass said:


> Hi Clair. This link will help you to convert your HbA1c from mmol/mol to... %age
> 
> https://www.hba1cnet.com/hba1c-calculator/
> Hope this helps.
> WL


Thank you so much x


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 27, 2018)

Claire D said:


> Do you know what your last HBA1c level was ? X


Mine was 48 in September last year, had gone down to 44 in March. I am not on any medication. The GP gave me 6 months to lose a stone in weight. 7 months on from diagnosis I have now lost two and a half stone. Next blood test will be in September


----------



## Claire D (Apr 28, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> Mine was 48 in September last year, had gone down to 44 in March. I am not on any medication. The GP gave me 6 months to lose a stone in weight. 7 months on from diagnosis I have now lost two and a half stone. Next blood test will be in September


That amazing well done ... it’s just very hard trying to understand everything xx


----------



## Northerner (Apr 28, 2018)

Claire D said:


> Thank you so much I will ask what my lady reading was in Dec when I go to the nurse on the 17th May but I admit they haven’t been very helpful .... I got a monitor today I’ve got a kitchen like the chain saw Massacre and still haven’t managed to get a reading ... I just keep getting an error message


What meter do you have Claire? Have a read of Painless Pricks, by Alan S, it might help you with your testing. Also, have a read of Test,Review, Adjust by Alan S so that you can understand how to use the test strips to provide you with good, useful information - no point in testing randomly, each test should provide you with information you can then act on 

To understand Type 2 better, and how you can manage it, read Maggie Davey's letter and get yourself a copy of the excellent Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker, which will help to guide you through these early months


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 28, 2018)

Claire D said:


> Thank you so much I will ask what my lady reading was in Dec when I go to the nurse on the 17th May but I admit they haven’t been very helpful .... I got a monitor today I’ve got a kitchen like the chain saw Massacre and still haven’t managed to get a reading ... I just keep getting an error message


I must admit @Claire D I had problems at the beginning.
I was using an Accu-Chek which was not easy to get the sample onto and I wasted a lot of very expensive strips. The blood delivery method is not so good.
Now I use a Codefree meter which is much easier to use. the blood sample strip utilises a capilliary action and draws the blodd drop up.
The strips also also consideraby less expensive.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 28, 2018)

Hi Claire!  Quite a few people have trouble with error messages when using a meter for the first time.  This is what I recommend.  Firstly, insert strip into meter, then prick your finger (try not to use the pads, the sides are less painful).  Allow a couple of seconds, then gently squeeze out a drop of blood.  Place strip at a right angle to finger & don't press hard, the blood should draw itself up onto the strip.


----------



## Claire D (Apr 30, 2018)

Claire D said:


> Do you know what your last HBA1c level was ? X


Hi again just phoned my gp my HBA1c at the beginning of Dec was 56 and now it’s 48 .... so looks like I’m doing ok ? Xx


----------



## Claire D (Apr 30, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> I must admit @Claire D I had problems at the beginning.
> I was using an Accu-Chek which was not easy to get the sample onto and I wasted a lot of very expensive strips. The blood delivery method is not so good.
> Now I use a Codefree meter which is much easier to use. the blood sample strip utilises a capilliary action and draws the blodd drop up.
> The strips also also consideraby less expensive.


Thank you for your reply


----------



## Claire D (Apr 30, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> Hi Claire!  Quite a few people have trouble with error messages when using a meter for the first time.  This is what I recommend.  Firstly, insert strip into meter, then prick your finger (try not to use the pads, the sides are less painful).  Allow a couple of seconds, then gently squeeze out a drop of blood.  Place strip at a right angle to finger & don't press hard, the blood should draw itself up onto the strip.


Thank you so much for your advice


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 30, 2018)

Claire D said:


> Hi again just phoned my gp my HBA1c at the beginning of Dec was 56 and now it’s 48 .... so looks like I’m doing ok ? Xx


Well done, you certainly are doing well x


----------



## Claire D (Apr 30, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> Well done, you certainly are doing well x


Lol thank you but I’m not sure how  unless I got some other patients results .... I’m only on 1 Metformin slow release a day so they must be fab xx


----------

